# 335d Oil Filter question



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

A quick question:
Will a N52 oil filter kit (BMW p/n: 11427566327) work on my 335d ?

I have some left over when I had my '07 328.

Does the 335d take a different filter ?

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it takes a different filter. I have a 3L gas non-turbo engine in my Z4 and the filter is different from my d.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

The oil filter for the diesel is different to the gas engine oil filter. It is is taller.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

montr said:


> The oil filter for the diesel is different to the gas engine oil filter. It is is taller.


Ah, thanks so much !
I love the knowledge base here on this forum!:thumbup:


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't use it even if it does "fit".Given the substantial differences between "ordinary" oil used by gassers and the LL-04 oil required by the "d" I'll wager that the filters are quite different as well.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

The filter for the diesel and gasoline engine look the same (same media?). LL04 oil are used to avoid fouling the particulate filter (low ash oil). In Europe, LL04 is recommended for both the diesel and engine.

As for the filter, Mann is the BMW supplier. You can see that the dimension of both filter at:
https://www.mann-hummel.com/mf_prodkata_all/index.html?iKeys=21.1.0.2.1
Diesel: OD=2.5", ID=1.22", H=6.02"
Gas: OD=2.89", ID=1.61", H=3.11"

As you can see, the diesel oil filter is almost twice taller than the gas oil filter. Also, because the outside diameter of the gasoline oil filter is larger, it should not fit.


----------

